# wxPython Tutorial?



## Ace (24. November 2003)

Kennt jemand ein brauchbares wxPython Tutorial? Das was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe war nicht sehr umfangreich, nur kleine Einführungen die gerade mal beschreiben wie man ein Fenster öffnet.


----------



## Zatic (19. Mai 2004)

Das mit der Dokumentation von wxPython ist leider nicht ganz so toll. Wirklich gute, vollstaendige Tutus gibt es glaube ich nicht.

Du kannst beim wxWiki starten, da gibts auch Info fuer Anfaenger;
http://wiki.wxpython.org/

Eine Anlaufstelle ist IBM, die haben eine Menge Python Tutorials, unter anderem auch wxPython:
http://www-106.ibm.com/search/searc...hScope=dW&Search.x=0&Search.y=0&Search=Search

Dann hab  ich noch das hier (ein Auschnitt aus einem Buch):
http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/python/excerpts/chpt20/wxpython.html

Und Natuerlich die wxWidgets Doku:
http://www.lpthe.jussieu.fr/~zeitlin/wxWindows/docs/wxwin.htm

Auszerdem empfehle ich dir, die  wxPython Demo durchzusehen (ist bei wxPython mit dabei).

Wenn du einmal die Basics hast (wie man Frames, Dialoge etc macht) ist das beste, die wxWidgets Doku und die wxPython Demo immer offen zu haben und da nachzusehen. Als Nachschlagwerk sind beide wunderbar und da hast sofort, was du brauchst - Definitionen in der Doku, Anwendung mit kopierbarem Code in der Demo.

Gruesze, 
Manuel


----------

